# Not so happy with Altima 2004



## Kate100 (Jan 25, 2006)

Loved the design but was disappointed by the quality. Within first few months of owning had to fix cup and glass holders, seat were making squeaky noise from day one. Doors get heavy if they not lubed every few months. On 28K mileage had to change front and rear brakes and was told by technician that it is normal wear for this model. 
Just for comparison: my 1994 Altima with 152K had rear brakes done once or twice, never oiled doors, seats are quite and no small staff inside ever needed to be fixed.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you should had done some research before buying.. no matter where you go people will tell you a nissan altima is the car for you if you're looking for something fun to drive meaning some torque speed etc... but the car is not built with the same quality of materials camry or accord uses... the brakes.. it's not normal wear i also have a 2004 and i have done three brake jobs on it and i have 32k on my odo but i drive it very hard.. the doors...no biggie a can of wd-40 is 3.99 lub them up.. the seats squeaking.. pull the back piece off and lube the springs.. it's all good..! and i don't think your old altima went that long without having to lube up the moving parts such as the door...but anyway.. i have a 2004 and im really happy with it.. i do admit the interior sucks.. the quality of the interior is horrible.. but the car is just so fun to drive dammit! i don't know how old you are or what you are into .. but put some aftermarket parts in it... that's when the fun begins... later


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a 2003 3.5 and haven't had any problems listed above...


----------



## Jerad (Aug 24, 2005)

myoung said:


> I have a 2003 3.5 and haven't had any problems listed above...



I have the 05. It is not as quality as I expected. The brakes are shuddering at 20k km. The trim on the roof has popped off a few times.

But it moves like a bat out of hell.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jerad said:


> The brakes are shuddering at 20k km. But it moves like a bat out of hell.


The cause of the shuddering brakes may be coming to a stop after moving like a bat out of hell. The rotors will get too hot and warp a little, causing a "shudder" or "shake". I've done it to more than a couple of cars, go out and haul ass, wait until the last second, and then have to hit the brakes so hard I almost slide into the floorboard.


----------

